
Show HN: Doge Seed – Dank mnemonic seed phrases - lukechilds
https://dogeseed.com
======
GordonS
Every string seems to start with "very", "much" or "such", and the page does
explain this reduces the entropy. I wonder if it could aid a known plaintext
attack[0]?

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Known-
plaintext_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Known-plaintext_attack)

~~~
lukechilds
It can't, as per the BIP39 spec[0], the mnemonic is run through PBKDF2 to
generate the seed that is actually used.

So even knowing one or two of the input words doesn't tell you anything about
the actual seed.

[0]
[https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0039.mediawi...](https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0039.mediawiki#from-
mnemonic-to-seed)

